

App2Card.com business cards for your App.  Now supports Google Play - kaybe888
http://app2card.com

======
unwind
Seems expensive to me (I'm not an app developer or marketer, though!) and it's
not very clear where the link on the back of the card goes. I didn't spend a
lot of time trying to figure that out, on the other hand.

The prices work out as:

    
    
        1000 for $180 = $0.18 per card
         500 for $100 = $0.20 per card
         250 for $55  = $0.22 per card
         100 for $30  = $0.30 per card
    

Paying $0.30 (or even $0.18) for 1.5625 square inches of laser-printed paper,
albeit glossy, seems like a lot. Area-wise, that's the equivalent of 1/60th of
a sheet of standard "letter" format paper, by the way.

Also, I'm not sure why the 1000-pack is labelled "saves 120$" [sic], I mean
... Compared to what? $180 + $120 = $300, which means it saves as compared to
buying ten 100-packs, I guess. But since the fact that you get volume
discounts is very clear from the other packs, I don't think that particular
claim is very accurate.

~~~
kaybe888
The QR code leads directly to the app store for iOS and Google Play app. The
fact that we use bitly url give you the possibility to measure the traffic
driven by your cards by appending a + sign at the end of the URL.

As for the prices they aren't really expensive if you look at the competition,
specially for the quality we offer.

Thanks for the feedback

~~~
corin_
I don't know what competition you have, but you've priced at several times
higher per card than I would expect to pay - and regularly do pay - for (nice
quality) business cards..

edit: And in terms of use case, I don't quite get the whole "business card for
your app" idea. Business cards are about sharing contact details, sure the aim
is often to make a sale, but it's not to directly drive a sale. I just can't
personally (I'm not an apps guy, but I am in marketing) think of a time when
these would be more useful than a business card, or on the other side more
useful than a small flyer/leaflet.

------
Peroni
I can see the value in having a pointer to get people to your app, I can see
that a URL distribution method like a QR code is an appropriate method, but
doing it in a card shaped like an app icon is a gimmick, and will create small
annoying pieces of paper for people.

If they are handed out surely you can use something more effective, like a QR
code on your device snapped by their's and if they are to be left somewhere
they will be too small to be an effective call to action.

As ever I find myself thinking that promoting apps with pieces of paper seems
like a compromise solution ...

------
plehoux
A great way to be original and distinctive when networking. App2Card is made
by a small shop from Quebec city. So my props for being creative and
independent!

------
aarondf
I don't know what "12pts paper" feels like, but from the image it looks almost
like cardstock. Are these printed on fairly heavy paper?

~~~
kaybe888
Always kinda hard to describe the thickness of the cards but with the glossy
finish they feel like thin rigid plastic tokens. On the website we say 0.025"
thick. Send us an email at info@app2card.com if you have any questions or
concerns about the product itself.

------
jinushaun
Does anyone believe that QR codes work?

~~~
CrazedGeek
As a quick, cheap, handy way of sharing URLs and other information to mobile
devices? Completely.

~~~
TomFrost
I can't agree -- among a younger demographic in coastal regions (speaking in
terms of the US here), sure, maybe. You need to know what a QR code is, you
need to know what app can read them, you have to download that app, and if
you're not the type of person that these things come naturally too, you have
to learn how to use that app.

That process just isn't biddable for wider demographics. Outside of my tech-
savvy group of friends and co-workers, I'm not sure I know anyone with either
the understanding or the patience to use them. Until it's far more common for
this to be a built-in and automatic feature in mobile devices, I'd be blown
away if it ever caught on.

<http://picturesofpeoplescanningqrcodes.tumblr.com/>

~~~
jinushaun
I'm tech savvy and I still don't want to download an app, open it up, steady
my camera, take a picture, wait for it to think about it, and take me to the
website. Just give me a damn URL.

~~~
evilduck
Google's Search App will scan QR codes, the thinking is near-instant (camera
focusing will take longer), and it pops up directly to the App store. I think
the burden is pretty low. Typing in a URL is certainly more effort.

